# Blessed Bridge Day Sweet Skypup



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet memories and beautiful photos, Steve. As you told me: the reunion is guaranteed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picutres and a very touching message to your boy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Skyler was a cute guy thanks for sharing all his pictures.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

May your wonderful memories bring you comfort today and always my friend. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skyler*

Skyler

We all love you!! Play hard with my Smooch and Snobear.

Great pictures, Steve.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Steve in some strange way your words the "Rainbow Bridge Pack" made me feel better about my own grief over losing Magic. To imagine all of our beloved pack waiting for us is comforting. I bet your Skylar has been a big part of the welcoming committee.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Steve, You have made so many of us cry with your beautiful photo tributes to our Bridge pups. If your Skypup was the impetus to those photos, I hope to meet him one day and Thank him. The photo with his head resting on the soccer ball is just stunning. What a beautiful boy. Sam had an affinity for soccer balls. I hope he and Skyler are knocking and chasing them to their hearts content.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought of you and skypup so often that day, and in my heart dreading the knowledge that my buck's 4th anniversary of going to the bridge was in just a few hours. To this day i know your dear boy waited on my boy so they could cross together.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a beautiful boy, hope that your happy memories of your time with him help you through

Run free Skyler


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Such lovely photos of your sweet boy. I agree with Paula, to be the inspiration behind all the photos with his friends at Rainbow Bridge is an accolade to what a special boy he was.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you Steve for sharing Skypup with all of us, so we can love him too. And hope to meet him one day to give him a big kiss. He was such a handsome fellow. I can just see him leading the golden pack at the bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve I hope the wonderful memories of Skyler you hold in your heart bring a smile on this anniversary. Hugs

Run free Sweet Skyler


----------

